# Bookmark portability



## doc1623 (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm not sure if this is the right place but I just wanted to ask if there was a program that helped manage bookmarks. I would like to consolidate my bookmarks. I saw bookmarkbridge but it doesn't look like it's been active for years. Is there another that's more up to date? Any suggestions along the line of bookmark management would be appreciated.


----------



## kpa (Mar 9, 2014)

Assuming you don't store any sensitive information in your bookmarks Google Bookmarks are quite fantastic. One of the things Google has done right IMO but they don't really advertise it, pity.

https://www.google.com/bookmarks/

Note that the Chrome Bookmark sync uses a different method for synchronization and it's not synced with Google Bookmarks.


----------



## doc1623 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks @kpa. I was hoping for a non-web solution. Something that kept links in a simple text or HTML or XML file.


----------

